# AWESOMW Altima-Skyline



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

not bad, i prefer the real thing, but that seems like good work


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Wow, it really doesnt look that bad. I think they did a really nice job on it. I think the rear end looks perfect. I dont prefer the color on the car though, it makes the whole thing look kind of iffy.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

not too bad. It's a minor conversion which makes it alot less loud than something with extensive body work. Really great b/c it doesn't scream LOOK AT ME!!!

Clean bodywork, clean paint, nice choice in wheels.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

honestly, i dont like the rear nor the color. i really like the front. and the rims lol. nice job whomever did this.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

very clean
makes you look twice. almost looks like a whole new car


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i agree, the car is nice, but the color of it doesnt bring out the features on it....like the tail lights n stuff


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *i agree, the car is nice, but the color of it doesnt bring out the features on it....like the tail lights n stuff *


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *i agree, the car is nice, but the color of it doesnt bring out the features on it....like the tail lights n stuff *


 same here, it's halfway sleeper, halfway show car.


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

I think it looks a little too much like one of the Impalas... or is it the Malibu? One of those Chevy cars that copies the looks of the Skyline rear.  I think part is the color that does it. My ex has a Malibu that color, or close to it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

TooSlo said:


> *I think it looks a little too much like one of the Impalas... or is it the Malibu? One of those Chevy cars that copies the looks of the Skyline rear.  I think part is the color that does it. My ex has a Malibu that color, or close to it. *


its an impala...

i think it would look dope in silver


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i was thinking impala too when i saw the rear... lots of work though


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

WOW! great work on the conversion specially the front and the headlights they look like a perfect match. But I think the car would look even better in blue or gray to bring out the tail lights.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i like it


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

It looks good without being ricey, and for a conversion, thats good enough for me.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen that car over at Online Showoff.
Very nice work.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i guess i'm the only one who doesn't like it, if you want a skyline go out and buy a 18k one from motoex, i bet he spent around that much for the conversion


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Obviously he didn't want a to pay $18k for a high-milage R32. As it would appear, he wanted an Altima with R34 GTR heads and tails... so frankly, what you're saying makes little sense. Apparently you're converting your S13 to JDM 180SX spec - why don't you just spend a bunch of money and get a real one?

 ... kids...

Anyway.

I dig it. The conversions look well-done, and they fit the lines of the car very well. The color is nice as well, although I wish the pictures were taken under better light.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well my sig is old, i'll update it just for you, i'm not into speed no more, more into sound , but anyways. i'd rather have a high mileage 100% real skyline, then a wannabe.IMHO

old people 

i also don't drive a S13, its a 240sx, 
S13 would be a Silvia coupe
180sx would be a fastback version which is mine

but then again i'm being a smartass now


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd rather have a real Skyline too, but you're missing the point. It's not a wannabe at all... it's an Alty with some conversions.

Oh yeah, and you have no idea how old I am, so it would be wise not to comment regarding my age...

By the way, the chassis code S13 refers to the coupe model of KA or SR powered 240SXs, 200SXs, and Silvias offered around the world. Since RPS13, or the code used for fastback 240SXs, 180SXs, and SilEighties refers back to the S13 base code, it has become slang for any first-gen 240SX, even though it is not _technically_ correct. However, it's no more incorrect than saying you're converting a 240SX fastback to RPS13-spec, and it is _already_ RPS13-spec. More correct would be to say you're converting it to JDM RPS13-spec or 180SX-spec.

Anyway, this isn't about wannabe Skylines, peoples' ages, or S13s, this is about that sick-ass Alty.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *i also don't drive a S13, its a 240sx,
> S13 would be a Silvia coupe
> 180sx would be a fastback version which is mine *


 LOL, of course you have an S13. If you have a US 240sx, it's either an S13 or S14. S13 represents the chassis/year of the car, not coupe/hatch/engine type or anything like that. it's like calling my Sentra a B14, even though there are B14 Sunnys out there.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

samo said:


> *Oh yeah, and you have no idea how old I am, so it would be wise not to comment regarding my age...*


well calling me a kid, i would assume ur older then me, so therefore i could call u an old man, it was intended as a joke, not an insult


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *its an impala...
> *


amen...


----------

